# CMS selber schreiben



## schleckerbeck (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ansonsten bitte nach PHP (o.ä.) verschieben.
Hab vor mir ein CMS selber zu schreiben, da ich immer wieder Kunden habe, die Ihre Inhalte selber ändern möchten, ich jedoch die meisten CMS's zu aufgeblasen finde. Habe schon öfters Projekte realisiert, in der der User das Gästebuch, die Startseite, Linkliste etc. ändern konnte. Jedoch hab ich keinen Bock das jedesmal immer wieder aufs Neue zusammenzubasteln. Darum mein Entschluss das Ganze selbst zu realisieren.

Mein Problem dabei ist der Ansatz. Ich möchte das ganze so gestalten, dass ich nur noch das Design machen muss (sprich ein Template), definiere, wo Menü, Inhalte etc.pp hinkommen, und dann das CMS sozusagen auf dem Server installiere.
Doch leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich das Grundgerüst machen soll. Also das Einbinden von Komponenten, Inhalten usw.
Hätte mir auch schon ein paar CMS wie Typo3 oder Joomla angeschaut, und hab auch schon mit Ihnen gearbeitet und programmiert, doch leider werd ich auch daraus nicht schlau.

Vielleicht gibt es auch ein "Wie mache ich ein CMS"-Tutorial, und ich hab's bloß noch nicht gefunden. Bin über jeden Ansatz dankbar!

thx,
sc.


----------



## kantonix (20. September 2007)

Hi schleckerbeck,

ich weiss nicht, ob ich dir helfen kann, aber bei Mozilla gibt es Beispiele, wie man ein WYSIWYG CMS (*W*hat *y*ou *s*ee *i*s *w*hat *y*ou *g*et)bauen kann, mit dem man HTML Dateien editieren kann. So kannst du ganz normal deine Internetseiten aufbauen, aber bei dem CMS System musst du natürlich noch ein bisschen selbst Hand anlegen, wie Design und noch weitere oder wenigere Funktionen. 
Ich selbst versuche mich gerade auch mit CMS-Systemen, werde aber leider aus keinem schlau, außerdem wollte ich schon immer eines haben, das nicht mit MYSQL-Datenbanken arbeitet. Das Beispiel, von dem ich unten einen Link reingestellt habe, hat zum Beispiel einen ziemlich krassen PHP-Code, den man erst einmal teilweise durchblicken muss bevor etwas verändert werden kann. 
Der zweite Link sind die Funktionen, die Firefox so zur Verfügung stellt.

Wenn du damit was angestellt hast und auch was geschafft hast, würden mich deine Fortschritte interessieren ....

Demoeditor: http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasdemo/
Funktionsliste: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Midas#Supported_Commands

Gruß kantonix


----------



## hans jörg (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
willkommen im Club ;-) (ich bastle bereits seit einiger Zeit an einem CMS) . Ich hoffe, dass du wirklich nur einen kleinen Anstoss benötigst, denn eine Erklärung über ein wirklich für jeden Bedarf einsetzbares CMS zu schreiben sprengt definitiv den Rahmen eines jeden Tutorials - ich will damit sagen, dass ich nicht denke, dass du so etwa finden wirst. Du solltest aber auch wissen, dass du vor allem wenn du selbst ein CMS programmierst,du immer, vor allem bei den ersten Projekten mehr Arbeit haben wirst als einfach nur die Software zu installieren und Templates zu basteln. Alle Module die es für die bestehenden CMS bereits gibt musst du dir selbst basteln und für den nächsten Kunden gegebenen Falles wieder adaptieren!
Konkret zu deiner Fragestellung:
Beginnen solltest du am Besten einfach mal damit dir genau darüber Gedanken zu machen, was mit deinem CMS möglich sein soll zb.:
Mehrsprachigkeit (soll die Seite in jeder Sprache exakt die selbe struktur haben, kann die Seite in jeder Sprache ganz anders aussehen..), eine Suchfunktion, eine Sitemap, eventuell zusätzliche Versionen fürs Handy etc, XML Output für zb. eine Flashoberfläche, eine Datanbankstruktur die jede Art von Menü zulässt mit beliebig vielen Ebenen und vieles vieles Mehr
wenn du das sorgfältig überlegt hast ist es sehr hilfreich wenn du dir ein Modell erstellst (wenn du UML beherrscht wäre ei Objektmodell passend - sonst bekommst du mit genügend Hausverstand sicher etwas Alternatives hin - das Modell musst ja vermutlich auch nur du verstehen  ). Danach machst du dir ein Datenbankmodell.
Und dann gehts erst ans Programmieren. Aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit unterteilst du den Code am Besten in zwei fiktive Programme . das eine generiert aus der Datenbank mit Hilfe deiner Templates und der Module die Webseite und das andere erzeugt ebenfalls mit Hilfe der in der Datanbank gespeicherten Daten und der verwendeten Module deine Adminarea.
Das ganze ist nur ein ganz grober Überblick - auf jeden Fall solltest du genügend Zeit einplanen wenn du dich wirklich an diese Herausforderung wagst.


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. September 2007)

Danke, für die Antworten.
Hab mir mal so ein "Was-will-ich"-Diagramm angefertigt, und bin dabei die Datenbank Struktur auszuarbeiten. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme!

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. September 2007)

Hi,

wäre ganz interessant wenn du dein fortschritte postest, hätte für dich den Vorteil, dass du mehrere Meinungen hören könntest und der Rest hätte zum schluss vielleicht wirklich ein gutes und umfangreiches tutorial. 

Btw - schau dir vielleicht mal  http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/buecher/titel/gp/titelID-1208. an - ich habs nicht gelesen, weis also nicht ob es was taugt 

ciao
Andreas


----------



## schleckerbeck (28. September 2007)

Werd mir den Artikel mal zu Gemüte führen, und meine Fortschritte hier posten. Kann aber noch ein wenig dauern, da ich mir selber erst mal über ein paar Grundideen klar werden muss.
Poste dann von der Struktur in UML (btw: gibt's hierführ ein gutes Freeware Programm für Mac & Windoof?) bis zu den fertigen Scripten mal alles was ich so mache.

Danke,
sc.


----------

